# Insulated bait buckets



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

Huffy said:


> I always liked the rectangular Frabill minnow bucket with the aerator, but could never justify paying $45 for one. In the end, I picked up a small rectangular cooler from a garage sale for $1 and an aerator from GM for $5 (on sale). Just drilled a hole in one side of the cooler near the top, ran the line through and put some silicone around it, and attached the aerator to the side by cutting a small slit in the cooler for the aerator clip to latch onto. Ended up with essentially the same thing as the Frabill, without having to pay $45 bucks. The minnows don't seem to mind that it doesn't say Frabill on the side.



i have the frabill rectangular thing... it works good, have to somehow find a way to keep the aerator from flying off when under snowmobile tow. this thing works for a day's worth of minnows, but for longer term storage of more minnows, you need something bigger.


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

Hey here's another one I just found. The KEEP KOOL Live Bait Cooler. They have it at www.guideschoiceproshop.com You might like it. Capnhook


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i fish with folks that have the keep kool bait cooler.... its SWEET for crawlers, don't know how well it would do with minnies though.


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

It was hard to tell anything from the advertising. Sort of cool(pun intended), but it looks a little cumbersome. Capnhook


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

like i said, it does work real well for crawlers... keeps em nice and cool/cold on hot scorching days.


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

MSUICEMAN said:


> i have the frabill rectangular thing... it works good, have to somehow find a way to keep the aerator from flying off when under snowmobile tow. this thing works for a day's worth of minnows, but for longer term storage of more minnows, you need something bigger.


To be honest, with my ice fishing skills I rarely need more minnows than my rectangular frabill imitation holds. :sad:


----------

